# Anyone using rabit in their RAW feed?



## richard mattox (Feb 12, 2008)

I have an old farmer gal in my area that raises rabits. She sells them to pet stores, idividuals for reptile feeders as well as butchering them for human food. I was thinking of perhaps having her skin them and using that as part of the raw diet. any thoughts?

Rick


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I feed rabbit (raised by humans), and sometimes the whole carcass fur and all. 

It is a great different food for your dogs.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

I have fed domestic rabbit. Very good for the dogs!


----------



## richard mattox (Feb 12, 2008)

Did you feel it better to feed the entire rabbit, organs & stomach contents as in the wild or did you like just the meat & bone?


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

I just had them cleaned. Kind of skinned and cut in two. I had the organ meat also.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Skin and all. Usually frozen solid as well.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Sometimes I feed the whole rabbit and sometimes it is cleaned and quartered. 
Depends on when she butchers and what other surplus organ meats I have that I need to feed as well.

I am a fanatic about rotation, not that I need to be, but when I get more meat in, I pull everything and re-organize since I have three freezers. :lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Rabbit is excellent for whole prey style. If it was me, I'd probably skin them (or maybe not) and give them the whole carcass. I have heard from somewhere (not a lot of help, sorry!) that feeding just rabbit may be a risk of not enough taurine perhaps? Or maybe it was something else. Good to know if you are feeding the cats as well as the dogs. I'll have to look it up! Rotating whole prey is a good idea though.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Relative to this post, I remember cleaning a lot of rabbits and we always had to be careful about the bile gland (I think). In feeding whole prey, is this a concern?
I do know that wild rabbit is low in body fat.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Rabbit would be an excellent addition to a raw diet. You'd have to mix it in just like anything else you feed- variety is the key to success with raw.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Wabbit? I woves wabbit! Wif celery, onions, ummmm wabbit stew!!!


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Cook! Where's my Hassenfeffah!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

mmmm..... fencasa!


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

Yea the local rabbit farmer here loves them to they charge 5.70$ a LB.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Patrick Cheatham said:


> Yea the local rabbit farmer here loves them to they charge 5.70$ a LB.


At that price I would raise my own rabbits. When I was a kid I used to raise them and sell them for $5 -$10 a piece. Had my dad paint a sign and everything (he was a commercial artist so it was very professional looking). On a side note I also used to charge my friends $2 to watch them make bunny love!  

Yes I was quite the entrepreneur at 10 years old! ;-)


----------



## Bill Langan (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's where all my reptile keeper friends get there feed from. 

(specializes in the production and distribution of frozen mice, rats, rabbits, guinea pigs, chicks and quail, RodentPro.com® has provided premium quality feeder animals to the reptile, birds of prey, aquatic and carnivore communities since 1993. ) 

Ive only heard good things about this company. and they deliver!!!

(Copy/paste)
All shipments: Freight on buyer / Evansville. All frozen shipments are packaged in insulated boxes and dry ice is used to guarantee frozen delivery. Our courier of choice will be UPS Air Service, UPS Ground Service or Greyhound PackageXPRESS. Greyhound PackageXPRESS shipments will be held for pick-up at the Greyhound terminal of your choice. We will calculate your freight cost and choose the courier that is most economical in reference to your particular shipment. The cost for all shipments depends on the weight of the entire shipment and your location and must therefore be calculated by us and paid for in advance. We do ship to Alaska and Hawaii


http://rodentpro.com/catalog.asp?prod=4#30


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Expensive!

Rabbits here are expensive too, usually around 5 bucks for a 2lb frozen cleaned one at the local butcher. Too rich for my blood. This spring they'll be all over my garden, I can let them catch their own dinner.


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

On a side note I also used to charge my friends $2 to watch them make bunny love! 



NOW THATS FUNNY


----------



## Angelique Cadogan (Jan 3, 2008)

I find them here in Vegas for $ 4.98 A LB, I get a 20 LB box once a month for my 2 shepherds and I have to say at first they acted crazy for them but lately they want their chicken backs ,go figure...


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Heh I feed a wide variety of things but I have it all readily available to me. 

Chicken
Turkey
Venison
Rabbit(whole domestic)
Elk
Squirrel(skinned, gutted, deep freeze)
Rats(whole domestic)
Mice(whole domestic)
Sometimes Bison
Sometimes Emu

The critters love Rabbit, I often give it to my cats as well as the dogs. Rabbit and Emu, holy cow its like they had never eaten in their entire lives prior to a meal of rabbit or emu.


----------



## Frank Smego (Feb 29, 2008)

Look in your local newspaper in the "Free to Good home" section. The only problems is what to do with all the free hutches.

I feed quartered rabbit occassionally. Of all the meat I've served it's thier least favorite. So, I feed it when they are very hungry.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Frank Smego said:


> Look in your local newspaper in the "Free to Good home" section. The only problems is what to do with all the free hutches.


Made me laugh...:razz:


----------



## Lynn Paplauskas (Mar 31, 2008)

Ian Forbes said:


> Made me laugh...:razz:


Me too!!

Mine love rabbit ~ I'll give them a whole skinned rabbit at one feeding.


----------



## April Barr (Feb 24, 2008)

Frank Smego said:


> Look in your local newspaper in the "Free to Good home" section. The only problems is what to do with all the free hutches.


OMG!! I love it!!

I had a friend that said she was ordering 25 chickens to lay eggs. I said well when will they be ready for dinner? :twisted: She FREAKED!! What?? EAT THEM??? Well yeah! 8-[ lol


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

RABBIT! I say, I say...*rabbit!* Why I like mine fresh and so does the dog. While cutting sheep pasture grass yesterday, two little hopping bunnies found their way to the front of my mower. One little rabbit went right into the field and one went left into the yard. The one that went into the yard caught the eye of Rock. Well, he paused, grabbed it and ran to the maple tree. In three bites it was GONE! :twisted: 

Yep can't get better than still kick'n. We do rabbit right!\\/


----------

